# What kind of tracing paper to use for sewing patterns?



## RoseGarden

If there is someone who can advise me which paper (if either of these) would be best for tracing sewing patterns onto, I would appreciate it. 

I have hunted high and low for sewing pattern tracing paper, and so far have come up with a company that supplies drafting supplies, and they have two options that might work.

First is a '100% rag vellum tracing paper' with a 16# strength and it says good erasability and no bleed or fade.

Second choice comes in either white or yellow (the yellow looks a lot like regular sewing pattern paper) 'Seth Cole' brand lightweight tracing paper' for pencil, ink, felt tip with no fading and ability to see several overlays.

:shrug: 

Anyone? 

I tried to make links to these but the addresses wouldn't cut and paste and the addresses were too long.

Can anyone offer suggestions or experience? Know where I can buy sewing pattern paper?


----------



## Spinner

I don't use tracing paper anymore, I use a tracing pen. It is blue on one end and purple on the other end. One end is evaporating ink that vanishes overnight, the other color stays until it's washed out. I forget which color evaporates and which washes out, but it says on the side of the pen.


----------



## CJ

Kwik Sew makes tracing paper. You can also head to Lowe's and pick up very inexpensive sewer cloth for this purpose, comes on a roll and is very cheap.

Clear vinyl works well too.


----------



## AngieM2

I use the fabric type stuff with either 1 inch squares or 1 inch dots. It's see thru, and tough and lasts. It's about 1.19 a yard and so I usually buy 5 or 10 yards and that lasts a good long time.

Angie


----------



## westbrook

medical supply store - medical examine room paper.. the kind used on the beds you lay on.

comes in 18, 21 inches... http://www.quickmedical.com/dynarex/nursing-supplies/exam-table-paper.html

look up medical supply in yellow pages for your area or order on line!

Exam Table Paper


----------



## Callieslamb

I am not sure what you are trying to do - transfer a pattern to paper -as in copy the entire pattern?? Or are you transferring markings on the pattern to the fabric?

When I find a pattern I really like, I copy it onto medium weight interfacing - it is light weight, easy to see through and lasts very well. And it is cheap. 

Sorry, if that isn't what you were asking.


----------



## RoseGarden

I want to make a copy of an entire pattern so that I will have multiple sizes available. When you cut a pattern, say to a size 10, you can't use that pattern anymore for cutting the larger or smaller sizes. (well, maybe you could figure some way but I can't figure it out). I wanted to be able to buy a pattern and save it to make copies from. That way if I want to cut out a size 8 for one person and a size 12 for someone else, I won't ruin my original pattern. I could ostensibly lay tracing paper over the original pattern and trace the lines for the size 8, and then lay more paper over and trace the size 12 and not have to cut my original. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## AngieM2

Rose that's the only way I use my Kwik-Sew patterns. I've been using one ice skating dress pattern for various sizes since 1989 doing just as you described (only using that Kwik-Sew tracing stuff).

It also makes it really good for making something unique on the copied pattern.

Angie


----------



## RoseGarden

Thanks Angie, I'll give it a try. 

The usual response I get is 'why not just buy multiple patterns', but even on sale or with a coupon, patterns start adding up money-wise, and I'd like to find an alternative.

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## sewsilly

The doctors office sometimes gets the medical exam paper free from drug companies. My nurse gave me two rolls for this purpose. I gave the office some 'mug rugs'!

It never hurts to ask, and having prilosec scrolled up the side of it doesn't hurt a thing...


----------



## westbrook

I bought a case of the medical exam paper! I really like it. 

I have a roll of tracing paper made for pattern making and it is a dream! however it was about 20 yards on the roll.

http://www.beepaper.com/html/515.asp

I purchased AquaBee Sketch and Roll tracing paper 515 white in 24 inches.

I think it holds up a little better then the examine paper. Pens and felt tip pins don't bleed through which makes it really nice for me when I am altering a pattern. I may use one color and then switch to another to denote an obvious change. 

I have gone to the exam paper because it is easy to get.. I drive to town and pick it up and I am terrible at ordering on line!

Interfacing is another medium used, butcher paper is ok, a bit thick and not easy to see through. I have used it many times because it is cheap at $18 a roll for like a million feet! well maybe not a million but one roll lasts me about 10 years.... I know this will sound like I am a bit daft.... butcher paper seems to have stretch! it takes on the shape of the roll so it doesn't actually lay flat. 
This makes it hard to copy onto as I don't feel I am getting a true line.

One of the thinks I like about the exam and aquabee paper is I can position the pattern on the fabric to get certain prints where I want them.. or don't want them depending on where that flower is gonna end up <blush> as it is very transparent.


----------

